# What does this sentence mean?



## hk7 (Jan 22, 2018)

```
Thus all the input data for the default start method are available in the variables set by our script.
```
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/rc-scripting/rcng-daemon.html


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 22, 2018)

The default start method is a function provided by the built-in rc scripts. The function just needs to know the command to start, which is provided by the $command variable. They're saying all the variables the start function needs (just $command really), are being set in their example script.

Took me a minute or two to work out what they meant, and they also mention $mumbled_flags, which isn't set in the script, but would usually be added to /etc/rc.conf by the user.

Considering {servicename}_flags is used by default, I don't really know why you need to set rcvar={servicename}_enable, when they could just default to {servicename}_enable unless you have some strange reason to override it.


----------



## hk7 (Jan 23, 2018)

usdmatt said:


> The default start method is a function provided by the built-in rc scripts. The function just needs to know the command to start, which is provided by the $command variable. They're saying all the variables the start function needs (just $command really), are being set in their example script.
> 
> Took me a minute or two to work out what they meant, and they also mention $mumbled_flags, which isn't set in the script, but would usually be added to /etc/rc.conf by the user.
> 
> Considering {servicename}_flags is used by default, I don't really know why you need to set rcvar={servicename}_enable, when they could just default to {servicename}_enable unless you have some strange reason to override it.


Thank you. It is clear for me now. I was wrongly thinking that we got input data from default start method.


----------

